# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  real or fake d-bol

## 20bFC

I got these d-bol from some one i chewed them they tasted like icing suger been taking them for two weeks now 50mg per day ...no pumps no t starting to retain water at all ...all tho my mrs says i'm short temper and eatting alot more ..
any help ? also theyre 10mg aparently

----------


## FONZY007

> I got these d-bol from some one i chewed them they tasted like icing suger been taking them for two weeks now 50mg per day ...no pumps no t starting to retain water at all ...all tho my mrs says i'm short temper and eatting alot more ..
> any help ? also theyre 10mg aparently


I gain weight week after week

----------


## 20bFC

i havent weighed myself since i started the cycle....is that the only thing you noticed? everyone must be different..

----------


## FONZY007

> i havent weighed myself since i started the cycle....is that the only thing you noticed? everyone must be different..


The pumps, strength went way up and water retention...

----------


## wmaousley

Looks like Advil

----------


## 20bFC

> Looks like Advil


looks nothing like them.....
think i have a new scorce i'm only buying 100 x 10mg save my ass ..if theyre all goo i'm buying thousands  :Big Grin:

----------


## wmaousley

never seen Dbol thats looks like this in the 12+ years I have been using it........good luck

----------


## 20bFC

> never seen Dbol thats looks like this in the 12+ years I have been using it........good luck


Yea exactly what i thought. Was shown different from what i recieved i messaged him instantly he said they were legit. Theyre not theyre fakes. I have a so called legitimate scorce now. Hope its not a rip off but his site is very professional and convincing. A small purchase of 100x10mg for starters. Anyone kbow when i should notice effects ? Im 5,11 82kg i wanting to reach 90kg taking 3600 calories a day and 160gms protein including a mass gainer protein

----------


## wmaousley

You should start to retain water between days 4-7 and see a weight gain from then on.

----------


## Stay Solid

Jus another ugl product bro but as stated earlier by week two @ 50mgs a day you should definatly feel a nice "kick" and strength increase (push harder). When I run my blue hearts I feel them week one but I know my body and how I react well as well.

----------


## jhawkfan

i think i have the same gear

----------


## Zackthrills

I get major strength and size after week one start noticing so that's how i get.

----------

